

Everyone should learn [about] programming - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/everyone-should-learn-about-programming/swizec/3608

======
rtrocc
The entire article was all worth the read only because of the last line...

"And hey, startup opportunity! You now have somebody with a real problem
looking for a real solution! Hooray."

:)

